# traveling with union



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

If you travel out side your durisdiction but car pool half the way do you still get mileage....local 82


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Keep track of your mileage and ask your tax guy.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Dont ask your tax guy!:001_huh:

The IRS would only look to see where you worked- not who drove what.

Those miles will help make up some of the road cost. I used to travel, and didnt get one dime of per diem. If you get with a group of guys that enjoy a meal together, or a few drinks in a bar after work- it gets real expensive real fast. Plus, depending on the location motel costs can make your eyes spin. If the job is in a tourist town or near one, expect to pay three times normal.


----------

